# Reformed Church in Japan (RCJ) to Vote on Women Elders



## N. Eshelman (Oct 2, 2014)

From OPC missionary to Japan, Woody Lauer: 

"Pray for the up-coming Reformed Church in Japan General Assembly, October 14-16 in Osaka. There is a proposal to be considered to open the church’s ruling and teaching offices (ruling elder and minister) to women. Pray that the Lord will keep what is by far the largest Presbyterian or Reformed church in Japan (total membership near 10,000) faithful to the prohibition of Christ’s Apostle, “I do not allow a woman to teach or exercise authority over a man, but to remain quiet” (1Timothy 2:12)."

This could quite significantly effect the church in Japan, especially since the RCJ has missionaries from confessional denominations that serve within it.


----------



## Jake (Oct 2, 2014)

I saw the same in his e-mail. I'd be interested if anyone could fill in with information about the RCJ. Based on its Wikipedia page, it seems it partners with mostly conservative denominations (OPC and RCUS, e.g.) so this seems quite surprising.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 2, 2014)

Jake said:


> I saw the same in his e-mail. I'd be interested if anyone could fill in with information about the RCJ. Based on its Wikipedia page, it seems it partners with mostly conservative denominations (OPC and RCUS, e.g.) so this seems quite surprising.



My understanding, which is fallible, is that the RCJ is also heavily influenced by the Christian Reformed Church. There are a number of CRC missionaries serving in the RCJ, along side of RCUS, OPC, PCA, etc. It seems that ideologically, the CRC is winning the hearts and minds of the RCJ more than the NAPARC missionaries... 

From the Christian Reformed World Missions page: CRWM: Japan - Christian Reformed Church


----------



## Jake (Oct 17, 2014)

From the Lauers, OP missionaries in Japan:

"Turning to the bigger event, we wish to express our deep gratitude to you for praying both for the General Assembly of the Reformed Church in Japan as it debated and voted on amendments to its church order to open the offices of minister and ruling elder to women. It is with deepest grief that we report that the outcome of those two proposals was affirmative. They determined to amend their form of government's requirements for those offices to remove the word 'male' (danshi) as of October, 2015.
Debate, beginning after dinner on Wednesday and resuming Thursday, climaxed with successive votes on both proposals shortly before 3 p.m. (scheduled time for ending the G.A.) The vote to allow female elders was 122 to 31, and to allow female ministers was 116 to 36."


----------



## SeanAnderson (Oct 17, 2014)

It's disappointing that all over the world, Christians are bowing to cultural pressures instead of confronting them with God's word. Even 'evangelical' churches are now ordaining women.

I have been called a misogynist for my views even when I explain that the prohibition does not degrade the worth of women and also that there is a theological significance in gender roles. Even certain Christians look uneasy when I raise the subject.


----------

